# xorg-x11 6.8.0 + xmms

## mysz

po emergowaniu nowych Xow zauwazylem, ze xmms stracil swoje dotychczasowe ladne fonty w menu i w opcjach, a zamiast nich pojawily sie jakies brzydkie, postrzepione kulfony   :Laughing: 

wszystkie programy jakos nie maja problemow z czcionkami, poza xmmsem...  :Confused: 

jak moge ustawic w nim jakas normalna aa czcionke w menu?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skiera

Też wlasnie zemergowalem xorga, wczesniej uzywalem xfree. U mnie w kilku programach wystąpił ten problem.  Okazało się że brakowało ścieżki do fontów. Wystarczyło w konfiguracji xorga podać odpowiednie ścieżki do fontów..

----------

## Poe

 *skiera wrote:*   

> Też wlasnie zemergowalem xorga, wczesniej uzywalem xfree. U mnie w kilku programach wystąpił ten problem.  Okazało się że brakowało ścieżki do fontów. Wystarczyło w konfiguracji xorga podać odpowiednie ścieżki do fontów..

 

No tak, bo ty się przesiadłes dopiero z XFree, a przesiadajac sie na Xorga trzeba zmienic sciezki bo sa inne, ale Mysz chyba ma juz dłuzej X.orga wiec sciezki ma dobre.. no chyba ze tez sie przesiadał na Xorga to wtedy jest to problem sciezek, ale tak to nie w tym tkwi problem na 99%

----------

## swami

 *mysz wrote:*   

> po emergowaniu nowych Xow zauwazylem, ze xmms stracil swoje dotychczasowe ladne fonty w menu i w opcjach, a zamiast nich pojawily sie jakies brzydkie, postrzepione kulfony  
> 
> wszystkie programy jakos nie maja problemow z czcionkami, poza xmmsem... 
> 
> jak moge ustawic w nim jakas normalna aa czcionke w menu?  

 

U mnie bez zmian (przejscie z 6.7.0-r"costam" na 6.8.0).

----------

## mysz

hm, no wlasnie xorga uzywam od dluzszego czasu, wiec to nie jest kwestia odpowiednich sciezek do fontów   :Rolling Eyes: 

/edit/

generalnie to moglbym to calkowicie olac i przesiasc sie na beep-media-playera, tylko z nim z kolei tez jest problem, poniewaz gdy chce przesunac okno, klikam na niego, przesuwam mysza, ale samo okno ma jakies 2sek opoznienia przy przesuwaniu... :Evil or Very Mad: 

poza tym bmp nie wspolpracuje zbyt dobrze z madman'em...   :Confused: 

ehh, takie to zycie ciezkie...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## larry_

Jak już piszecie o X.org 6.8.0 to może mi ktoś wyjaśnić co jest źle jesli nie ładuje mi GLX ( mam sterowniki Nvidia 1.0-4363, na ktorych dzialalo na X.org 6.7.0 bez problemu - nowszych tez probowałem np. 1.0- 6111 - uzywam ze względu na zwisy). Np. chce odpalić xmmsa to dostaje:

xmms

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

** CRITICAL **: opengl_spectrum.c: unable to create window

Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  serial 219 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0

config jes tu :

http://rafb.net/paste/results/R8LD2G20.html

Przy starcie wywala mi tez:

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: glVertexWeightfEXT

(EE) Failed to load /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## swami

 *larry_ wrote:*   

> Jak już piszecie o X.org 6.8.0 to może mi ktoś wyjaśnić co jest źle jesli nie ładuje mi GLX ( mam sterowniki Nvidia 1.0-4363, na ktorych dzialalo na X.org 6.7.0 bez problemu - nowszych tez probowałem np. 1.0- 6111 - uzywam ze względu na zwisy). Np. chce odpalić xmmsa to dostaje:
> 
> xmms
> 
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> ...

 

opengl-update

----------

## larry_

Uruchamia się, ale jak zaladuje logo nvidia wychodzi i nie pozostawia nic w logach...

----------

## Yaro

Witam wszystkich.

U mnie jest to samo, po zemergowaniu nowego xorga czcionki w xmms-ie i mplayerze sie pozmienialy i zamiast polskich znaków mam krzaczki. Postepowalem wedlug tej instrukcji http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts.

Wiec czcionki w /etc/xorg.conf i /etc/fonts/local.conf mam chyba dobrze poustawiane (przynajmniej tak jak w powyzszym howto), utworzylem tez odpowiedni plik w katalogu usera (tak jak w howto) i nie dziala. Ale przegladajac Xorg.log zauwazylem:

```

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/util/, removing from list!

```

Zajrzalem do tych katalogów i pliki fonts.dir w tych katalogach oprócz /usr/share/fonts/Speedo sa puste. Czy tak ma byc? Moze to przez to jest ten problem. A jesli tak to co mam wpisac do tych plików? Prosze o pomoc.

----------

## arsen

```

emerge corefonts

```

----------

## Yaro

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge corefonts
> ...

 

Mam zemergowane. Zapomniałem wspomnieć, mam wszystkie te czcionki zemergowane. Dla pewności reemergowałem i dalej to samo   :Sad:  . Zauważyłem, że chyba też z tego powodu straciła mi się godzina w fvwm-crystal, zamiast niej mam puste okienko. Zegar kożysta z czcionki helvetica, to chyba coś z tym musi być nie tak. Ale nie wiem co z tym dalej począć    :Confused:  .

----------

## arsen

a przed tem miałeś xfree czy xorg ale w innej wersji ? i jeszcze wystaw gdzieś konfiga do xorg, może wtedy coś się namierzy.

----------

## Yaro

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> a przed tem miałeś xfree czy xorg ale w innej wersji ? i jeszcze wystaw gdzieś konfiga do xorg, może wtedy coś się namierzy.

 

Wcześniej miałem xorg, ale jechałem na konfigu z xfree i wszystko działało, nawet nie zmieniałem ścieżek do czcionek, tylko teraz zemergowałem nowego xorga (z ~x86, bo mam to wpisane w make.conf) i przestało działać.

A oto mój xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-70

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## nelchael

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A oto mój xorg.conf:
> 
> 

 

Juz tyle razy bylo o tym...:

```
cat <plik-konfiguracyjny> | grep -v '^#' | grep .
```

To naprawde nie boli, a ulatwia zycie.

EDIT:

Zainteresuj sie XFS'em

Hehe...:

```
nelchael@nelchael$ ~$ cat e | wc -l

434

nelchael@nelchael$ ~$ cat e | grep -v '^#' | grep . | wc -l

96

nelchael@nelchael$ ~$ 
```

e to twoj xorg.conf  :Twisted Evil:  mam nadzieje, ze roznica widoczna  :Smile:  22%...

----------

## Yaro

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *Yaro wrote:*   
> 
> A oto mój xorg.conf:
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ok, bede usuwal komentarze. Ale one sie moga przydac. Celowo ich nie usunalem bo moglem miec cos zakomentowane, co by pomoglo w rozwiazaniu problemu. Ale wiekszosc rzeczywiscie jest nie potrzebna   :Smile:  . O tym XFSie to nie skumalem, sadzisz ze mam uszkodzony system plikow?

----------

## arsen

xfs, jako x server font  :Smile: . zrób:

```

/etc/init.d/xfs start

```

----------

## Yaro

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> xfs, jako x server font . zrób:
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/xfs start
> ...

 

 :Embarassed: 

Dalej to samo   :Sad:  . Juz tego wczesniej próbowalem, podczas ladowania jest wszystko ok.

----------

## larry_

A jeśli chodzi o mój problem to widzi ktoś jakieś rozwiązanie ???

----------

## nelchael

 *Yaro wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*   xfs, jako x server font . zrób:
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/xfs start
> ...

 

Ale FontPath musisz ustawic w xorg.conf dla XFS:

```
FontPath                "unix/:-1"
```

----------

## Yaro

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale FontPath musisz ustawic w xorg.conf dla XFS:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dopisalem to do sekcji "Files", zrestartowalem xfs-a i dalej to samo   :Sad:  . W przykladowym konfigu do xorg przeczytalem, ze jak sie to dopisuje to trzeba zakomentowac wszystkie inne czcionki, wiec spróbowalem i tak ale tez nie dziala.

EDIT1:

Doszedlem do tego, ze to na bank cos nie tak z czcionka helvetica, inne programy mi tez wypisuja ze nie moga jej zaladowac. Problem tylko w tym ze ja wszystkie czcionki emergowalem, a tej czcionki nie mam.

EDIT2:

 :Shocked:   dziala   :Laughing:  . Zrobilem to w troche dziwny sposób, mianowicie dokopiowalem odpowiednie czcionki od kumpla i juz jest wszystko dobrze. Tylko nie wiedziec czemu po zemergowaniu czcionek nie mialem czcionki helvetica i pewnie jakis innych tez. Jesli ktos ma pomysl jak to mozna normalnie zrobic to bylbym dzwieczny  :Smile: . Dzieki za pomoc.Last edited by Yaro on Mon Sep 13, 2004 8:19 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Yaro

 *larry_ wrote:*   

> A jeśli chodzi o mój problem to widzi ktoś jakieś rozwiązanie ???

 

Spróbuj moze:

```
emerge nvidia-glx

opengl-update nvidia
```

i restart x-ów.

----------

## larry_

Wywaliłem stare nvidia-glx - kernel ktore mialem z portaga i zainstalowałem z paczki no i o dziwo ... działa. Dzieki.

----------

## mkay

[quote="Yaro"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
>   dziala   . Zrobilem to w troche dziwny sposób, mianowicie dokopiowalem odpowiednie czcionki od kumpla i juz jest wszystko dobrze. Tylko nie wiedziec czemu po zemergowaniu czcionek nie mialem czcionki helvetica i pewnie jakis innych tez. Jesli ktos ma pomysl jak to mozna normalnie zrobic to bylbym dzwieczny . Dzieki za pomoc.

 

baaaaaardzo brzydkie obejscie problemu;/

```

echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 bitmap-fonts" >>/etc/portage/package.use

emerge xorg-x11

```

tak to powinno wygladac

----------

## Yaro

 *aye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> baaaaaardzo brzydkie obejscie problemu;/
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja kompilowalem xorg-a z ta flaga, gdyby nie bylo wsparcia dla bitmap-fonts to by dokopiowanie czcionek nic nie dalo. Przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje   :Confused:  .

----------

## changs

 *mysz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jak moge ustawic w nim jakas normalna aa czcionke w menu?  

 

IMHO Xmms nie obsluguje czcionek AA wiec to nie mozliwe  :Smile: 

Xmms ssie   :Very Happy: 

Joke   :Idea: 

----------

## mysz

wiem ze nie obsluguje, ale mialem w menu i w preferences ladniejsze fonty przed upgr Xow  :Wink: 

wiem rownie ze ssie, ale poki co, nie widze zadnej sensownej alternatywy   :Confused: 

----------

## changs

 *mysz wrote:*   

> wiem ze nie obsluguje, ale mialem w menu i w preferences ladniejsze fonty przed upgr Xow 
> 
> wiem rownie ze ssie, ale poki co, nie widze zadnej sensownej alternatywy  

 

beep-media-player w obecnym stadium jest juz stabilny  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

mam pytanie odnosnie tego beepa.

jak jest z pluginami xmms'a? niby umie z nich korzystac ale z najwazniejszego dla mnie nie umie (chodzi o ten do klawiatur logitecha)

----------

## fallow

ja korzystam z pluginow xmms w bmp, tyle ze nie wszystko dziala  :Sad: 

przekopiowalem sobie je z /usr/lib/xmms do /usr/lib/bmp i wywalilem xmms  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## sir_skiner

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ja korzystam z pluginow xmms w bmp, tyle ze nie wszystko dziala 
> 
> przekopiowalem sobie je z /usr/lib/xmms do /usr/lib/bmp i wywalilem xmms 
> 
> pozdro 

 

to sie nazywa dirty hack...  :Very Happy: 

ja chyba tez sie przerzuce na beep'a, jak tylko mi swiezy system stanie [gcc-3.4.2-r2 from scrach i ~x86, az sie boje  :Very Happy:  ]

----------

## nelchael

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> [gcc-3.4.2-r2 from scrach i ~x86, az sie boje  ]

 

Zacznij sie bac.... mialem z 3.4.2 straszne jazdy - pare ICE'ow  :Sad: 

W portage teraz jest 3.4.1-r<iles tam> i dziala lepiej  :Smile:  (dobrze, ze nie korzystam z -U  :Wink:  )

----------

## sir_skiner

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *sir_skiner wrote:*   [gcc-3.4.2-r2 from scrach i ~x86, az sie boje  ] 
> 
> Zacznij sie bac.... mialem z 3.4.2 straszne jazdy - pare ICE'ow 
> 
> W portage teraz jest 3.4.1-r<iles tam> i dziala lepiej  (dobrze, ze nie korzystam z -U  )

 

juz za pozno aby sie wycofac, naraze sama kompilacja idzie dobrze  :Laughing: 

----------

